
How to hack your brain (for $5K) - ovatsug25
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/09/21/style/what-is-flow.html?referer=http%3A%2F%2Fm.facebook.com
======
ovatsug25
I was part of this group! It was an absolutely amazing experience.

Highlights from the article from my point of view:

> “Honestly, have we abdicated our purpose just because of these insistent
> micro asks?” Mr. Wheal said. “Have we just completely ceded our center,
> completely ceded clarity, and it was all just based on 20-something bro-
> grammers trying to crack our attention spans?”

> She went on: “A lot more people are saying they’re spiritual but not
> religious — but what does that really mean? I would say sports and movement
> are the most oft way we access a spiritual experience and transcend our ego,
> but they’re the least discussed and least understood."

Lots of us want to talk about how to get into Flow for work. Let me know if
you have any questions about this or anything else. Hopefully I can clarify!

In case you're wondering, I can say is that it was truly amazing. The Flow
Genome Project is brilliant.

